# New to the forum - can't find the Stickies



## Valeria (12 mo ago)

I am a newbie with a Sage Barista Touch so looking for a guidance to get set up . Its not quite right at the moment out of the box . I have seen the advice from folks here to work through the "Sage Stickie". Can anyone point me in the right direction where I can find that ? Thanks all for the help


----------

